# thought i could do better



## theot (24 July 2015)

greetings all  from australia, having not had a pony for nearly 30 years, i couldnt stand seeing a beautiful one i did not own going down year after year, founder, lack of hoof care, was so, so sad for me . owners away  on holidays, she would get into all there was to out of shear boredom. pony offered to me , no exchange of ownership ect now pony, poppet needing vet care hoof care, major costs which i am happy to pay. but where do i stand in the big picture regarding ownership of poppet its only been verbal to date, sincerley theot.


----------



## Shay (24 July 2015)

The Australian legal system may well be different - for all it is based on the UK's common law system rather than Europe's civil law.  In the UK ownership will not transfer in this situation.  You may be able to make a case  before a court after some years on the principle of a verbal contract, but it would be long and messy.  (And expensive!)  The best thing is to get a written contract or note of sale from the owner.  Otherwise you are going to spend a lot of money getting poppet right only to risk having them sold out from under you or taken back.  But that is in the UK - do you have an Australian equivalent of the BHS who can offer legal advice to horse owners?


----------



## oldie48 (24 July 2015)

If you want to own the horse, I'd offer a dollar, so there's some monetary exchange and ask for a signed bill of sale. If they aren't willing to do this, I'd be very wary!


----------



## theot (24 July 2015)

many thanks shay for replying to my first time, will have to do more homework re.australian bhs.


----------



## theot (25 July 2015)

thanking you oldie48 for taking time to reply, will approach the so called previous owner about some proof that poppet is actually mine, as he can be a cranky old mate , it worries me that he stilll calls poppet "our horse" and brings visitors over to see the pony, always worried me  as he is getting on, because the horse was a blue ribbon winner r that if any thing happened to him that i would have a problem with his family taking poppet from me. its a concern to me i will talk to him when he gets back from holidays, if he is hesitant i will then know where i stand, sorry its a novel.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (25 July 2015)

Gosh that would make me very wary indeed. I would make up a bill of sale, take him a few dollars and a bottle of his favourite bevy ( to sweeten him up) and go over. If he won't sign then you know where you stand, get the hell outa there and report the horse to the humane society. Good luck.


----------



## flirtygerty (25 July 2015)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Gosh that would make me very wary indeed. I would make up a bill of sale, take him a few dollars and a bottle of his favourite bevy ( to sweeten him up) and go over. If he won't sign then you know where you stand, get the hell outa there and report the horse to the humane society. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

and take the bevy with you


----------



## crabbymare (25 July 2015)

Since he is an old man why not take a bill of sale and a dollar plus the bevy  and say that he can still visit but you want to know  that if anything were to happen to him the horse would stay with you and not be sold off as part of his estate? if he is old then (regardless of the lack of care for its feet) he is probably attached to the horse and does not want to think of it as not being "his"


----------



## CazD (26 July 2015)

crabbymare said:



			Since he is an old man why not take a bill of sale and a dollar plus the bevy  and say that he can still visit but you want to know  that if anything were to happen to him the horse would stay with you and not be sold off as part of his estate? if he is old then (regardless of the lack of care for its feet) he is probably attached to the horse and does not want to think of it as not being "his"
		
Click to expand...

This ^.  Definitely make sure get a signed bill of sale before you start spending money on someone else's horse.  And good luck.  Poppet is lucky to have found you.


----------



## theot (27 July 2015)

Thanks,ladies and gents, and everyone in between, i know my old mate is attatched to poppet, and welcome his visiting her as he lives over the road on acerage like myself. he does love poppet in his way and wouldnt want to stop this, but you know deep down that if he got cranky he would pull poppet from me, and not look back, his personality  and i guess my priorities are very different when it comes to care and spending for a vet, no problems as i dont have the experience, he knows shes prone to lami and i was always told no hoof no horse when i was young, having a uk trained farrier see and trim her feet today, but reading from all that have replied to me i know i have and will address this with my mate when hes due home from his holiday. where would we be with out all this invaluable advise, we foals are very lucky indeed. dont know where you get those smiley faces from ;;;


----------



## theot (27 July 2015)

wow, talk about professional, just had craig who is a farrier trained in the uk, to do my poppets feet the way they should have been always done never seen her looking so fine, so lucky to have them visit country victoria in australia, a major loss to uk but our gain they have arrived to sunnier shores," farriers down under",there is a god after all **


----------



## Dave the dog (27 July 2015)

sounds like poppet owns you!  The smiley faces come from the inside.


----------



## theot (27 July 2015)

so true, that statement dave the dog, because im sure an alert,bells whistles and laughs go off at the vet clinic, they must all kill them selves laughing, "oh, noooo its poppet and her crying anxious,stressed mother leigh " Talk about patiece dealing with the 2 PATIENTS. big smilesfrom beautiful australia ***


----------

